# NHL Race For The Cup package



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello Fellow Members,
I get the NHL Center Ice package every year on Dish. This year, the package ended early and Dish wanted me to pay another $49.98 for the Race for the Cup package. I can't find information about the Center Ice ending early. They were kind enough to let me have it so I'm not complaining. I would just like to know for next year.

Thank you for your input.

Aaron Dunkle


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by it ended early. I have DirecTV, but the NHL CI, as defined the the NHL, is a regular season package. I had CI (on DirecTV though), from 1998 until this season. Are you sure the $49.98 package they're offering isn't the 1/2 season price they typically offer each season after the All-star/Olympic break?


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

TRH,
I was thinking the same thing you were. Dish insists that Race for the Cup is separate. They wanted me to pay for the final week.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

In the 14 years I had CI, it never ended a week before the regular season. Have you tried to contact the DIRT on this site? I'd call Dish tomorrow and elevate it up to the highest level you can. Good luck. I recorded the Pens/Wing game tonight and hope to watch it tomorrow while traveling.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait are you saying they want you to pay extra for the last week or two of center ice? That's ridiculous.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Wait are you saying they want you to pay extra for the last week or two of center ice? That's ridiculous.


That is exactly what he is saying.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds strange. NHL Center Ice ends when the last game of the regular season ends, not a few weeks before.


----------

